# Most Coveted Lottery Draw?



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

With the controlled hunt deadline coming up soon, just wondering which draw you would most like to win? For me, it's Magee Marsh.


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Magee would be nice. Wonder if they changed it any? I know there's changes at Mosquito.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i will never go to any of there hunts.. i will hunt my home area ..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

forget those. the pipe creek draw is what you want. 3 hunters and an all day hunt. if you don't have the weather in your favor ,then its a rotfest. been there too many times w/o firing a shot. plus guys lineup on the outer breakwall and shoot at them b4 comming in. good luck . thay can be a very good hunt.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I like late blk pwdr deer hunt at skeetr.Magee 4 duks,even though we rotted last time.


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Have had good hunts at all the draws. My best have been at Ottawa and Mercer.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i was looking at the controlled hunt app- and was wondering when did the la due-moggie- and wingfoot go on the form for the lottery drawing? last i knew it was a show up at a given place for the drawing, but i,ve been out of the duck scene the past few yrs.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

the mogadore/ wingfoot online draw is just for the early goose/teal season.. the rest of the season will be drawn at wingfoot gun club. they did this because of the last few years the drawings were held right before the early season and the actual dates were not determined by the feds for the regular season and it was to much of a pain just trying to guess dates.... hope this makes sense........


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

that answers it, thanks


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

It will be interesting if Ladue and Wingfoot/Mogadore end up on the same day. 

I wonder what they are going to do with all the money they are collecting?


----------

